# modRewrite



## alexpetri (29. Apr 2008)

Hi,
kann ich in irgendeiner weise mit einer art modRewrite im Tomcat arbeiten?
ist stelle mir da folgendes vor:
bsp.
_http://www.example.de/application/testservlet?var1=aaa&var2=bbb&var3=ccc_

sollte dann etwa so aussehen
_http://www.example.de/application/testservlet/aaa/bbb/ccc_

ist sowas überhaupt möglich? wenn ja gibts dazu ein Beispiel?


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2008)

Schlate doch einen Apache davor


----------



## alexpetri (29. Apr 2008)

hmm ungern soll ja auch mit jetty laufen


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2008)

Kenne Jetty nicht, soll aber auch jk/ajp unterstützen.

Nachtrag: gibt schon Leute die das implementiert haben, zB.: http://code.google.com/p/urlrewritefilter/


----------



## freez (29. Apr 2008)

Ja, sowas geht auch händisch recht einfach:

```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp)
			throws ServletException, IOException {
			
//		Erst mal den URL holen	
		String url = req.getRequestURL().toString();
		
//		Und dann den servletPath abziehen
		String servletPath = req.getServletPath();
		url = url.substring(url.indexOf(servletPath)+servletPath.length());

// url ist hier nun "/aaa/bbb/ccc/" ... einfach am "/" auftrennen und man hat die einzelnen Parameter

}
```


----------

